# Water Bowl Slobbery Mess



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Has anyone managed to train their dog to stand still over the water bowl for 20 seconds after they have finished drinking so that they don't leave a slobbery trail as they walk away?

Kaiser has a small bowl of water in the bathroom, he drinks out of it fine, does make a mess... but when he is finished he seems to fill his mouth with water to then dribble it all over the floor when he walks away... very annoying! And dangerous as the floor is now slippy.

I was wondering if I could train him just to stand there for a little while after drinking so that he dribbles onto the mat I have put down... it would be something he would need to know how to do on his own without an instruction as I am not always there.

Any tips or ideas?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Good luck. I've found that strong ankles and groin muscles prevent slipping on wet floors.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Might have better luck teaching him to wipe his muzzle on a towel or something.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Nigel said:


> Might have better luck teaching him to wipe his muzzle on a towel or something.


:laugh2: :laugh2::laugh2:

Thanks :grin2:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Have you tried just calmly explaining the problem to him? That, or maybe move the water bowl somewhere else LOL!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

tim_s_adams said:


> Have you tried just calmly explaining the problem to him? That, or maybe move the water bowl somewhere else LOL!


Its either tiles or wooden floors so I'll stick with the tiles 

I'll make him sit down and I'll have a good talk to him about it and see if he'll start trying to do better :grin2:


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

We had a dog I swear would fill her mouth with water when she was finished and just let it slop all over the floor. I feel for you.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Mine is doing exactly the same.

At least I know, that she is getting hydrated enought, since there is wet trail through living room 3 times a day.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never had a messy drinker before. Now I do, and I'm in the same boat as you. I have tile, and I've almost broken my neck a few times...lol.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The best is when you're sitting there reading or watching a television show. And the dog comes over and rests their head on your leg after drinking.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

He could always fill up with water and do a snort head shake by your legs like a certain dog I know does! Zelda also likes to make sure she has plenty of water on the floor after all the floor could always use a good mopping...right? At least she no longer digs in her water bowl.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> The best is when you're sitting there reading or watching a television show. And the dog comes over and rests their head on your leg after drinking.


Or, dribbles the water down the back of your neck. ...

:rolleyes2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna was a messy drinker she seems to be getting better but I tried filled two water bowls and not to high that sit in a stand but sometimes she will leave a big mess.


----------



## Kelly_Jean (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm not sure about training them to stand still...there may be a way to do it. I have messy drinkers, and a slobbery watering hole is just something that I've learned to live with. However, I do have an accent rug under the dish (a towel will suffice as well), so that it cuts down on a slippery floor. About every couple of weeks, depending on how much water they're drinking, I wash it. I have a 2.5 gallon auto waterer indoors, having the rug there really seems to have helped.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I used to have a male that did that. I finally stuck a stainless steel bucket inside a much larger plastic horse bucket that then sat on a towel. It managed to catch the majority of the mess.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

As far as the dog walking away, good luck with that one. For others buy one of those big aluminum pans you put a turkey in to cook. Put the water bowl inside that and it catches most of the over flow.


----------



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a Neater Feeder and it helps cut down on the mess quite a bit.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Our GSD is such a sloppy drinker that we finally moved her food and water outside AND we still put her bowls in a ~12"x24" rubber tray intended for muddy shoes.

Feeding outside has worked out great, but we have to remember to clean her bowl every evening or critters will do it for us...


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

At least its not toilet water


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Nurse Bishop said:


> At least its not toilet water


LOL, we have that problem too 

We put the lids down on all the toilets now, it doesn't stop him from opening them up but it at least gives you a chance to hear him opening the toilets so you can call him off before he drinks the water >:laugh2:
He's like a 2 year old - need padlocks on everything


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

I was under the impression gsds were not slobbery! Hahaha! Boy was I wrong. If the water bowl isn't tipped over, there's drool everywhere. And if the dish is EVEN REMOTELY empty, he brings it to me. >.< I just laugh, and thank goodness or laminate floors.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

My floors, my wood floors, always have water trails everywhere. I have a towel that's under the bowl, but sometimes I still get a lot of dribbling

The best is when she drinks, then picks up her fuzzy squeaky toy, now soaked, and brings it to me to play with


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I want an update, how did the conversation go? Did you truly establish a meeting of the minds, or was the conversation a bit one sided?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I sat him down... I got some bear sounds out of him, some pawing and some high pitched barking... I think he was mostly eluding to that fact that I should go outside and play with him and was not really interested in my dilemma of the mess on my floors not to mention the danger it poses for us 2 legged species. 

I decided that seeing as he lacked any empathy to my issues that he will no longer be allowed the priviledge of water inside the house. Water is now only outside. The only time he is in the house for a long time is at night when he should be sleeping so he is not really being deprived of water and the temps have dropped overnight so I'm not worried about him being thirsty


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Darn....Hate to see this thread winding down I'm getting a kick outa reading some of the responses :laugh2:


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

KaiserAus said:


> I sat him down... I got some bear sounds out of him, some pawing and some high pitched barking... I think he was mostly eluding to that fact that I should go outside and play with him and was not really interested in my dilemma of the mess on my floors not to mention the danger it poses for us 2 legged species.
> 
> I decided that seeing as he lacked any empathy to my issues that he will no longer be allowed the priviledge of water inside the house. Water is now only outside. The only time he is in the house for a long time is at night when he should be sleeping so he is not really being deprived of water and the temps have dropped overnight so I'm not worried about him being thirsty


Hahaha! Sounds like it was a very one-sided discussion. I'm glad you two came to a resolution, even though it resulted in the loss of indoor drinking privileges.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe it's a guy thing. Bud being one of the few male dogs I have had was banned from water in the house for the exact same thing.
It was like he took a mouth full of water and wandered through the house making drool paths. Or worse would come to where I was and shake his head, coating me and everything else in the vicinity in gross dog drool. 
I tried wiping his mouth but he claimed it was unmasculine. Our numerous conversations on the subject led me to believe that he was performing an important "all I slobber on is mine" ritual. 
Sabi finally forbade him using her dish. I think she was tired of wet toes, or perhaps she objected to the impromptu showers as well.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a dog that would deliberately wipe her mouth on my pants after drinking!

Another one would chase specks of dirt around in her water bowl. You can just imagine what a mess THAT would make!

Oh, and the reason I have a water bowl that weights about two pounds is I used to have a cat that would tip the bowl over as soon as I filled it. :rolleyes2:

Be glad he doesn't drink out of the toilet. Any time I find puddles on MY bathroom floor, I know the dog's water bowl is empty, and my older female has decided to use the 'substitute' water bowl!

I don't think the younger one has learned this trick from her yet. I hope not anyway!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

KaiserAus said:


> LOL, we have that problem too
> 
> We put the lids down on all the toilets now, it doesn't stop him from opening them up but it at least gives you a chance to hear him opening the toilets so you can call him off before he drinks the water >:laugh2:
> He's like a 2 year old - need padlocks on everything


Germ Sheps are connoisseurs of fine waters.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Another one would chase specks of dirt around in her water bowl. You can just imagine what a mess THAT would make!


Mine does that too on occasion especially if a bit of food gets in there. I'll notice her rooting around and I catch her before she puts a paw in... which she's done a few times. Haha


----------



## Jackal (Sep 13, 2015)

Water. GSD's. All 4 of mine have shown me how much cab be carried in their closed mouths. That then smile n drool it over the floors. But not only that... they get in it! First i got an old crock pot cast iron. But still that only worked to make more mess. So then i hung the crock pot up. So they jumped into it. So then, water outside as lost inside drinking rights. i put a pot of water, inside a crate i nailed to the deck. That didnt work as they,d pull the pot out. And leave themselves no water all day in 45 degrees. Then i had a human triumphs over gsd brain moment. No more water in buckets. They can go get a drink from dam. 40 paces from back door. 40 paces = water has dribbled all the way back. So other than our secret agreement ( ill drink from the dam if you,ll be around so i can wipe my chops on) all is now gsd sorted!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nurse Bishop said:


> At least its not toilet water



One night, around 2am, when 3/4 asleep, I heard my first german shepherd Tessa drinking out of the toilet. My bedroom door was securely shut, I thought, drifting off to sleep again. A few moments later I was wide awake with Tessa lovingly kissing my face, while dribbling and drooling toilet water all over it. That was a memorable night...


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh the memories! Life with a Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff).

Wake up and step out of bed into the slobber pool. Take hand towel that I left beside the bed to dry my feet. Walk to the bathroom, fall on my face when I slip in dog drool. Make it to bathroom, realize that someone didn't put the lid down. Dry toilet before sitting down. Get excited kisses from dog as you bend over to dry the commode. Decide that you just need a shower.... Dog agrees and crawls in with you. Wash rinse, turn water off. Dog shakes fur out of hair sending 10 foot long drool ropes over both of your shoulders.......Make a conscience decision to pretend that dog drool is good for the complexion.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Genalis_mom said:


> Oh the memories! Life with a Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff).
> 
> Wake up and step out of bed into the slobber pool. Take hand towel that I left beside the bed to dry my feet. Walk to the bathroom, fall on my face when I slip in dog drool. Make it to bathroom, realize that someone didn't put the lid down. Dry toilet before sitting down. Get excited kisses from dog as you bend over to dry the commode. Decide that you just need a shower.... Dog agrees and crawls in with you. Wash rinse, turn water off. Dog shakes fur out of hair sending 10 foot long drool ropes over both of your shoulders.......Make a conscience decision to pretend that dog drool is good for the complexion.


It could catch on, like snail trail beauty treatment...

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/jan/28/snail-mucus-facials-thailand


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> It could catch on, like snail trail beauty treatment...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/jan/28/snail-mucus-facials-thailand


 oh gu-ross


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Urgh! I do not do dog drool!


----------



## AmyWP (Feb 27, 2018)

I hope I'm not bad for having a good laugh at this! My pup is exactly the same, and I thought he was going to grow out of it but I'm starting to have my doubts... :frown2:

My GSD x girl is like a dainty little princess. You wouldn't even know she had been at the water bowl. Jase, on the other hand, with that great big muzzle of his just trails slobber EVERYWHERE. We've started calling him Sluggy because he lies down in his own slobber and shifts back and forth and eventually leaves this damp trail across the floor like we've been invaded by a giant slug. :laugh2: Thank goodness I retired my rugs before we got him. I also have an old raggedy towel under the water bowl. Seems to soak up the first 5 liters that come out his mouth.

Also occasionally he will just stick his nose in and blow bubbles. That makes an even bigger mess!:laugh2:


----------

